# guage bulbs



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hey guys just wanna let you know but I just ran across a site that sells guage cluster bulbs ie. colors. Bout 11 bucks a pop for led's. heres the web site. I have yet to tear my dash apart, but I'll be doing that this weekend and give you guys an update to see if its worth doing yourself or not. I'll be posting pics and all that crap. !!!!FREE INFO TO COME!!!! I just have to charge my camera. Now where the hell did i put that stupid thing.....:willy: 

http://www.seffects.com


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Our instrument panels do not have bulbs. They're strictly LED's. Take a look before you order anything. Get a hold of Chris White: http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx
He did mine....


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm only going to say this once so everyone pay attention here.. YOU CAN NOT dissasemble the cluster WITHOUT special tools to reset the LCD controller and remove certain parts. Not to metion the LED's in this cluster are NOT available in North America. Dont even bother trying it, I'm sick of repairing these when people try on thier own and screw them up!

Oh and...

*NOTHING ON THAT PAGE WILL WORK IN A GTO CLUSTER, WE DONT HAVE BULBS!*

You didnt notice they were all replacements for autometer gauges?!

Thank you  hehehe


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

so they are all just non r2 able?? LCD plates or something? Or voltage driven? ie changes color per computer. Oh yea on a side note. This is for when i have time but, when i get my shift light moded for the car does the chime go threw the stereo threw a specific connection or anything since i got a pioneer deck installed i wanted to know if it will still chime.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

The shift light chime comes through the cluster Piezo, you wont lose it.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Definitley let GTPprix do it, just got mine done, looks great! Not something you want to F with! Chris is a trustworthy guy, couldn't be happier with my cluster!


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish i could, i can't really have my car down for 4-6 days. I gotta get to work some time my car payment comes up quick.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Well it would be more like three (or less actually) if you next day aired it each way, people do it all the time. Heck I have alot of customers that drive thier cars without the cluster


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Now that would be trippy. Having no speedo or nothing muhahaha. I actualy have to put it on hold though. I just found out i gotta pay out 2500 bucks in taxes. What a bummer. Wasnt expecting that with both of us claiming 0.....i hate the gov. sometimes


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn that sucks man!


----------

